# Covering food



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I have noticed that once my does have finished eating they use large pieces of wood shavings to cover their food. Is this their natural instinct? Or are my does just plain weird :| 
Thanks!  
-Emfa


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i think they are just buiring it (can't spell...) instead of taking it away to hide it


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, it's totally normal behavior. I used to get so mad when they used to "bury" there water bowls...didn't take me more then a few days to replace with a water bottle after that. At least they haven't taken to spilling it all out everywhere and then use the bowl for a toilet...mine did that until I stopped using bowls all together and only scatter feed now.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol thanks!!


----------

